# Clear Peak on CBFM but no LH line showing at all on sticks



## Molly99

Well, I'm fractionally away from the 2ww but I didn't no where else to post this  

I'm having a rather odd month.  I've been seriously worrying about my light periods and my ewcm drying up before getting my cbfm peak but this month has been the best in years.  I've felt like a spring chicken with the amount of ewcm that I've had over the last few days and I got a peak on my cbfm both yesterday and today.

I'm really confused though as, looking at my stick from yesterday, I had both lines showing strongly but my estrogen line slightly darker.  Today however, my estrogen line (furthest away from the pee end) is incredibly dark but I've no LH surge line showing at all......but my cbfm is showing a peak.  

I've always had two lines show before, with the estrogen line slightly faded, and always shown a 2 day peak.  I've never noticed this happen before and my sticks are all fine.

Any ideas what is going on ladies?  How can I be peaking one day and then show no LH surge at all even though I am 99% sure that I'm ovulating, I've loads of ewcm, cramps, temp peak and massively aroused   (sorry tmi!).  

Where did my LH go?!


----------



## strawbs

I would throw the other sticks away and count solely on the cbfm.  Why are you using sticks in addition, just extra money and extra stress imo?  I cannot rate the cbfm highly emough-trust it.  Check out my sig.  The cbfm is the best single purchase I have ever made and for us certainyl took the guess work out of bms and my cycles were all over the place.

good luck
strawbs (this is showing as teeny tiny font, not sure why?!) xxxx


----------



## Molly99

Thanks so much for replying strawbs. It was the cbfm sticks themselves that were only showing a dark estrogen line and no lh line. When I took it out of the monitor it showed just the one line, yet the monitor showed peak
I was just wondering how that could happen. 

I don't usually use other sticks but I double checked and saw a high lh. Clearly I am peaking but idd cbfm stick results.  I guess to just ignore it as an oddity


----------



## strawbs

The cbfm sticks cannot be read the same as normality ov sticks as they measure 2 diff hormones.  If the monitor says peak I would just go with that.  My BMs tips are every other day in high.  3 times over 2 peak days, miss one day and once more!

Good luck

Strawbs xxxx


----------



## Flowerwaitingtobloom

It's my understanding that after a peak reading it automatically gives a further peak on the next day (or two, can't quite remember how many days) so after peak it's not worth testing again with cbfm as it will also auto reduce to low fertility


----------

